# Spotify for Android



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

I read Spotify was added to the Android app

Its not in mine

For the people that do have spotify, what version of the android app are you using? i have V3.15.2 and dont see it

I have unlimited sprint so not tripping about the data. Doing it only so pax wont give me a 1 because i didnt let them spotify,smh

Yesterday i had my first passenger ask if I had spotify. Even though he took a trip 5 blocks giving me the mininum fare smh. Why would you want to used my data to stream just so you can enjoy your music for all of 3minutes? makes no damn sense. I could understand if you had a longer ride of course


----------



## UberUber (Sep 21, 2014)

I usually play one of two Cd's when driving, Of Monsters And Men - My Head is an Animal, and Snow Patrol - Eyes Open. A lot of people comment on how they like it and I have never had a complaint. I have had a few trips where someone wanted to use my aux cable and it was usually a really fun group to drive so I turn it up!

I have android version 4.1.2 and I would love to have Spotify on the app but I don't see it either! I want it!


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

I have 4.4.2 on my phone but use iPhone 4s for Uber app. Have it all enabled and have had one passenger try. She ended up connecting her bluetooth to my radio after trying to connect her Uber app to spotify. Still haven't seen it work. Spent the entire 15 minute trip messing around with it.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Markisonit said:


> I have 4.4.2 on my phone but use iPhone 4s for Uber app. Have it all enabled and have had one passenger try. She ended up connecting her bluetooth to my radio after trying to connect her Uber app to spotify. Still haven't seen it work. Spent the entire 15 minute trip messing around with it.


yeah that's the thing
most trips will be too short to really even enjoy the music


----------



## UberUber (Sep 21, 2014)

maybe I dont want it this sounds horrible


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberUber said:


> maybe I dont want it this sounds horrible


pax will rate you a 1 if you dont have it


----------



## UberUber (Sep 21, 2014)

Yes. I wouldn't be surprised, but for whatever reason music has never really been a big issue for the majority of my rides. 

I just do this part-time so maybe that's why.

Now that I've said this, I can imagine getting hassled about music on every ride lol


----------



## UberUber (Sep 21, 2014)

I just googled and found this...apparently only available in 10 cities for now

http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/21/uber-spotify/


----------



## Spanky (Jun 28, 2014)

I had one rider ask. I told them since Uber doesn't pay for my data and they keep cutting rates I don't offer it. They agreed they wouldn't either if they were in my shoes.


----------

